# my boat



## turne032

i guess i will start this section showing my boat

this is my motor. 1998 Johnson 60 hp, with high comp heads, and tuned exhaust






i just took my boat and polished it.




its a 17x48 exterminator made by legend craft boats, with 60 gauge sides and a 80 guage bottom

i run mostly on the current river in southern missouri. we have a 40 hp limit due to the national scenic riverways. due to the jet pump reducing hp by 20% we can run a 60 hp motor. 

cheers
turner032


----------



## Captain Ahab

Welcome to TinBoats.


You have an awesome river boat there



What do you target in that river?


----------



## ben2go

:WELCOME: 

Sweet ride.


----------



## Andy

Great looking boat!
Welcome aboard!


----------



## Codeman

Well I guess we are off and rolling. Welcome Turner. Where exactly are you located? I'm in PB. Nice boat BTW.

Also spread the word, that this forum is here. Jim started it for us lets use it.


----------



## Zum

Real sharp looking boat.
Do you have the 40hp cowling to keep people quite?
Welcome to the site.


----------



## Codeman

Zum said:


> Real sharp looking boat.
> Do you have the 40hp cowling to keep people quite?
> Welcome to the site.



I can answer that I think. Most people that run 60s have them badged as 40s (cause they are with the pump) and that way the Authoriti doesn't raise too much of a stink due to the 40hp limit on the Current river. I know that when my motor gets painted that none of the 50 badges will be back. LOL


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:

Sweet ride!


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard, and nice rig! 8)


----------



## Toby from MO

Thanks for the invite Codeman.

Here is my boat. It's a 1996 WeldBilt (1852) w/08 Merc 60/40 4-stroke.

99% of the time I'm on the lower Black River from Clearwater Dam to the Mill Springs bridge.


----------



## ben2go

:WELCOME: Thanks for signing up.


----------



## Toby from MO

Zum said:


> Real sharp looking boat.
> Do you have the 40hp cowling to keep people quite?
> Welcome to the site.



The horsepower rating is measured at the jet foot...or prop...which ever it may be. My factory 08 Merc is titled as a 40hp.

Toby


----------



## Codeman

Hey Toby glad you made it over. You know Skeeter Law? I'm pretty sure he hangs out on that part of the river up around Piedmont. I'd like to come up there and run that part of the river one of these days.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Just another good 'ole MO boy showin' off his stuff here. It's an '06 MV1756RR, 115/80 Merc jet,MotorGuide TM,Lowrance x47/bow;x67c/stern.Not the biggest or fastest,but suits us perfectly.We usually hang on the Meramac,Gasconade and Big rivers,mostly the Big since it's only 5-25mins. away,depending on where you want to go. Steve


----------



## Captain Ahab

S&M - very nice boat, thanks for sharing


----------



## Toby from MO

Codeman said:


> You know Skeeter Law? I'm pretty sure he hangs out on that part of the river up around Piedmont.



Does he have a big flat bottom with aqua colored interior with a late model Mercury...I believe a 150hp Black Max?

If so, I know of him. I've talked to him a few times. He seams to be a nice guy. His place is about 3-4 miles down river from mine. I very rarely see him fishing and I often wondered if he heads down river from his place. Like I said, I typically run from the dam to Mill Springs which is about 10miles…so pass his place quite often.



Codeman said:


> I'd like to come up there and run that part of the river one of these days.



You should check it out sometime...though don't bring any big crowds with you. [-X Just kiddin'...the river is typically very quiet. Easy flowing without a lot of boat traffic...occasional canoe floats pass by. It is fairly easy to easy to navigate only a few REAL shallow spots. The only real concerns are a few logs...mostly located in the tight bends of the river which make running wide open through these areas fun...that is if you know where to put the boat.

Our place has been in the family for over 40yrs. I've been playing on the river for about 25yrs now. I started when I was about 10yrs old in 1440 flatbottom and air cooled 7.5hp on a home made lift.

Toby


----------



## Toby from MO

S&MFISH said:


> Just another good 'ole MO boy showin' off his stuff here. It's an '06 MV1756RR, 115/80 Merc jet,MotorGuide TM,Lowrance x47/bow;x67c/stern.Not the biggest or fastest,but suits us perfectly.We usually hang on the Meramac,Gasconade and Big rivers,mostly the Big since it's only 5-25mins. away,depending on where you want to go. Steve



Nice boat. How fast does that 115 push you?

I was surprised when you said you run the Big River. I've been on the Big River one time, long ago, in a buddies smaller 1648 w/Merc 2-stroke 60/40. We put in somewhere just south of Hillsboro. It was scariest, white knuckle, ride I have ever been on. He used everything but the bottom of that boat navigating that skinny, log filled water. I had never experienced a guy work a boat like he did. We caught a ton of smallmouth…it was worth it. Though about a month later he darned near ripped the entire transom off his boat attempting to ride his own wave over a shallow root wad. As I was told, it caught him by surprise and he was already committed. He briefly shut 
it down to push water then hammered the throttle…didn’t quite make it.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Toby, She'll run right at 40mph on glass smooth water.Usually tops out around 35-37on normal water.Thats about as fast as I care to go on the river anyway.I here you about the white knuckle stuff. Things come up on you pretty fast on the Big.I haven't been in too tight of spots yet.Scraped a few times,but nothing big.I think that's the fun fo the Big though,the RIDE.I always run upstream, then float back fishing. One of my buddies,has a 19ft Triton w/200 merc,his heart races and gets adrenaline rush every time he rides on the Big with me.I don't do stupid stuff, but don't let the river stop me from going whereI want.It's pretty cool,as you know, to Go where some will NEVER go. Steve


----------



## Codeman

Toby from MO said:


> Does he have a big flat bottom with aqua colored interior with a late model Mercury...I believe a 150hp Black Max?
> 
> If so, I know of him. I've talked to him a few times. He seams to be a nice guy. His place is about 3-4 miles down river from mine. I very rarely see him fishing and I often wondered if he heads down river from his place. Like I said, I typically run from the dam to Mill Springs which is about 10miles…so pass his place quite often.
> 
> 
> You should check it out sometime...though don't bring any big crowds with you. [-X Just kiddin'...the river is typically very quiet. Easy flowing without a lot of boat traffic...occasional canoe floats pass by. It is fairly easy to easy to navigate only a few REAL shallow spots. The only real concerns are a few logs...mostly located in the tight bends of the river which make running wide open through these areas fun...that is if you know where to put the boat.
> 
> Our place has been in the family for over 40yrs. I've been playing on the river for about 25yrs now. I started when I was about 10yrs old in 1440 flatbottom and air cooled 7.5hp on a home made lift.
> 
> Toby



Yeah that is him. He lives around the corner from me. Not to mention he has an a shop here in the Bluff that services outboards. Real nice guy he has helped me out a bunch getting my old turd running.

That part of the river sounds perfect for me then. I'm a beginner I just got my first jet and its only been in the water once. I'm bringing back a long forgotten old boat that needed a lot of TLC. Here is how I got started. https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4674


----------



## Toby from MO

Boat looks great Codeman...good work. I was a little leery at the beginning of your post but I read the entire thread and it looks great. You guys did some good work. You definitely want to get yourself a kill switch and lanyard.

The next thing you'll figure out is just how thirsty these jet rigs are…especially the 2-strokes. You’ll probably see about 1-2 miles per gallon. When I had my 40/28 2-stroke I would burn anywhere from 20-30 gallons over a two day weekend…typical playing/fishing…giving the kids a few boat rides. Now I have the 4-stroke I have yet to burn a full tank (12gal) over a two day weekend with the same use. Not to mention it is whisper quiet.

Maybe I’ll see you on the river this summer.

Toby


----------



## Codeman

Yeah I plan to put a kill switch on. It all has to be rewired anyway. What was on there when I ran it is all temp. Its kind of a turd compared to the boats around our part of the country, but you have to start somewhere. Little leery huh I thought it looked great when I went and picked it up. :mrgreen:

And for the sake of the picture thread here is what it looks like right now. Still got long ways to go.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Codeman,so far the boat looks great.I can't wait to see it when it's ALL finished.BTW,thanks for the enlightenment in the other thread. Steve


----------



## Seth

Here's what $1500 bought me.  




1995 1648 F&F all welded boat, 1995 haulrite trailer, and 1995 50/35 Yamaha jet drive. Only thing that I've had to get replaced so far was the water pump and thermostat.

My buddy just got a 2005 1852 Legend SS with a 90/65 Etec on the back from CowTown. I've got major jet boat envy now and am thinking hard about selling my current boat and upgrading. I'd love to have an 1860, front and back decks, and a perforated floor with a 150 etec or optimax on the back. I've got to pay off a few things before that happens though. :mrgreen:

This is the pic of his boat from CowTown. It's the same boat, except his has the Etec instead of a Johnson.


----------



## Codeman

You stole that boat @ $1500. But I think I mentioned that to you on the forum before. If you want a different boat I'll give ya your money back on that one. LOL


----------



## Toby from MO

Seth said:


> Here's what $1500 bought me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1995 1648 F&F all welded boat, 1995 haulrite trailer, and 1995 50/35 Yamaha jet drive. Only thing that I've had to get replaced so far was the water pump and thermostat.
> 
> My buddy just got a 2005 1852 Legend SS with a 90/65 Etec on the back from CowTown. I've got major jet boat envy now and am thinking hard about selling my current boat and upgrading. I'd love to have an 1860, front and back decks, and a perforated floor with a 150 etec or optimax on the back. I've got to pay off a few things before that happens though. :mrgreen:
> 
> This is the pic of his boat from CowTown. It's the same boat, except his has the Etec instead of a Johnson.



Seth,

Just my opinion but if you’re confident the 150hp is what you want I might recommend a 56” bottom.

I don’t know where you run….you may need a super shallow rig or often carry a big load. Though the 60” will run in less water the extra 4” of bottom width will cut your top end speed by quite a bit. You may not even be interested in top end speed…I don’t know…but if you think like the majority of us the new motor is awesome until you get the “itch” again…for something bigger.

I know of a few boys on the same stretch of river I run…one has a 175 on a 1756, the other has a 200 on an 1856. Both of these boats draft about the same water as my 1852 w/the Merc 60/40….if not the same it is within .5”.

That said, I know of another fellow on the river with a 90hp Johnson 2-stroke on a 1756. I can hang with, if not out run, him with my 60/40. On short runs we hang close but on long runs I will gradually pull from him.

Just a thought.


----------



## Codeman

Toby from MO said:


> Seth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what $1500 bought me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1995 1648 F&F all welded boat, 1995 haulrite trailer, and 1995 50/35 Yamaha jet drive. Only thing that I've had to get replaced so far was the water pump and thermostat.
> 
> My buddy just got a 2005 1852 Legend SS with a 90/65 Etec on the back from CowTown. I've got major jet boat envy now and am thinking hard about selling my current boat and upgrading. I'd love to have an 1860, front and back decks, and a perforated floor with a 150 etec or optimax on the back. I've got to pay off a few things before that happens though. :mrgreen:
> 
> This is the pic of his boat from CowTown. It's the same boat, except his has the Etec instead of a Johnson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth,
> 
> Just my opinion but if you’re confident the 150hp is what you want I might recommend a 56” bottom.
> 
> I don’t where you run….you may need a super shallow rig or often carry a big load. Though the 60” will run in less water the extra 4” of bottom width will cut your top end speed by quite a bit. You may not even be interested in top end speed…I don’t know…but if you think like the majority of us the new motor is awesome until you get the “itch” again…for something bigger.
> 
> I know of a few boys on the same stretch of river I run…one has a 175 on a 1756, the other has a 200 on an 1856. Both of these boats draft about the same water as my 1852 w/the Merc 60/40….if not the same it is within .5”.
> 
> That said, I know of another fellow on the river with a 90hp Johnson 2-stroke on a 1756. I can hang with, if not out run, him with my 60/40. On short runs we hang close but on long runs I will gradually pull from him.
> 
> Just a thought.
Click to expand...


Now this is what I am hoping this forum can turn into. Jet Boaters coming together to help each other out.


----------



## Seth

Thanks for that bit of advice Toby. The only reason I want the 1860 hull is for the extra space. I like getting out on the big rivers and the extra width for added stability is nice. I know it hurts my top end, but I'll still be moving plenty fast for my liking. The added stability and room would make it up the speed loss for me. Then again, 4" probably isn't going to much a whole lot of difference so the extra speed would be nice.

I've seen some 2072 sea arks running jets. That would be the catfishermans dream boat for the shallow Gasconade and Osage Rivers near me. They don't go very fast, you can run the shallows and be very comfortable when you do get to your fishing hole.

How do those boats with the 175 and 200 compare to each other as far as speed?


----------



## Toby from MO

Seth said:


> Thanks for that bit of advice Toby. The only reason I want the 1860 hull is for the extra space. I like getting out on the big rivers and the extra width for added stability is nice. I know it hurts my top end, but I'll still be moving plenty fast for my liking. The added stability and room would make it up the speed loss for me.
> 
> I've seen some 2072 sea arks running jets. That would be the catfishermans dream boat for the shallow Gasconade and Osage Rivers near me.



A friend of a friend has a 2072 Sea Ark. He has a 250hp Optimax on it. :shock: 

He claims he's been clocked at 96mph...running down river on the Mississippi. I'd like to see that.

Sea Arks are argueably the best aluminum boats on the water.


----------



## Codeman

Toby from MO said:


> He claims he's been clocked at 96mph...running down river on the Mississippi. I'd like to see that.
> 
> Sea Arks are argueably the best aluminum boats on the water.



Holy smokes that would scare the crap outta anybody! :shock:


----------



## Seth

I can't believe that! There's several guys that run 225 2472 big cats than can only manage in the 50's. How in the world could you gain 40 mph by adding another 50 hp?

If it's true, then GREAT GOOGILY MOOGILY!! :shock:


----------



## Toby from MO

Seth said:


> I can't believe that! There's several guys that run 225 2472 big cats than can only manage in the 50's. How in the world could you gain 40 mph by adding another 50 hp?
> 
> If it's true, then GREAT GOOGILY MOOGILY!! :shock:



Not to mistake...I'm talking about a prop motor. I still have to see it to believe it. Though a 250 (prop) will push a 19'/20' glass boat to upper 60's/low 70's so I guess it could be plausible given a light enough load.


----------



## Codeman

You would think a flat bottom would blow over at that kind of speed.


----------



## ben2go

Codeman said:


> You would think a flat bottom would blow over at that kind of speed.



Yea,I think you're on to something.Most do above 45mph.


----------



## turne032

sorry, guys been away for the week and havnt been on the computer much. thanks for the compliments on my boat in the first post. Im an extreme river rat. I usually run the upper current from powder mill up and from doniphan up to yellow bank. (on those bigger river days) :beer: We fish alot in the summer time on weekdays, (mostly to keep out of the way of weekend traffic) for big smallies. I have been on the black river a few times below the dam. I know a couple guys that has some really fast outboard jets, i mean really fast, but it takes alot of time and $$$$ to get a jet anywhere near 60 mph. I have seen a 60/40 come real close to that mark a few times. I know a few people around the poplar bluff area that has some cool 250 efi mercs that really scream. Anyway, i really like the site, thanks for getting it started. I cant wait to see more boats and learn how to go faster.

cheers
turner


----------



## Toby from MO

turne032 said:


> sorry, guys been away for the week and havnt been on the computer much. thanks for the compliments on my boat in the first post. Im an extreme river rat. I usually run the upper current from powder mill up and from doniphan up to yellow bank. (on those bigger river days) :beer: We fish alot in the summer time on weekdays, (mostly to keep out of the way of weekend traffic) for big smallies. I have been on the black river a few times below the dam. I know a couple guys that has some really fast outboard jets, i mean really fast, but it takes alot of time and $$$$ to get a jet anywhere near 60 mph. I have seen a 60/40 come real close to that mark a few times. I know a few people around the poplar bluff area that has some cool 250 efi mercs that really scream. Anyway, i really like the site, thanks for getting it started. I cant wait to see more boats and learn how to go faster.
> 
> cheers
> turner



This guy with the 60/40 pushing 60mph...is this same guy that has the insanely fast 150hp? I talked to Brian Barnes last week and he was telling me about his engine work. Said he is also tuning engines for better fuel mileage as well.


----------



## turne032

yea, my 60/40 gets great fuel economy. I can go all day on 6 gal. I think someone already adressed this in a different forum. The faster you boat preforms, the more you can run at 1/2 to 3/4 throttle which instantly saves a ton of fuel. The last i heard teh 60/40 was bumping 57 mph. which is right there at the 60 mph mark. he built a merc 2 liter that was crazy fast, but it could jump out of the hole like no other boat i have seen.


----------



## turne032

this is my little cous. boat





this is 2 cyl 40 hp johnson that my friend races,




its super fast, the only thing that can outrun it is the 3 cyl johnson 60/40


----------



## Codeman

Nice looking rigs right there. I think I'll go burn my tub. :mrgreen:


----------



## turne032

this was the fastest outboard jet(hence the word was) ran by cowtown usa of cuba missouri





And then the beast was born.....Cowtown would not even bring that evinrude to the race last fall for fear of being outran.


----------



## Codeman

A friend of mine has a '76 XS65 Merc, I'm trying to talk him into letting me see if my pump will fit it. :shock: Motor supposedly made about 98 hp back in the day.


----------



## Zum

Those are some sharp looking boats,thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Toby from MO

turne032,

Where do they hold the races? Is it the same place every year?

Keep us posted as to when/where this year's event will be held. I'd love to come watch.

Toby


----------



## turne032

the jet boat races are held in Henly Mo, on the Osage River on the First Saturday of August. If you go to gatorjetboats.com they always post a link of when the races will be. I know they have not put anything up as of now, but they have some past winners.


----------



## Codeman

Just to keep this going here is another pic of my turd.


----------



## russ010

wish my turd was that big...

I don't knwo how I missed this post from the beginning... but I'm drooling


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Hey Codeman,Clearwater or Wappapello or?

Steve


----------



## Codeman

Rockwood point ramp on Wappapello. I actually took it out for little while today. Weather sucked but it had been since Oct since it had been out so it needed to be done. Its finally all legal.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Once again, good job you've done there.Maybe we'll run across each other some day.

Steve


----------



## Codeman

Sounds good, thanks for the compliments. Us poor people have to rely on our skills and those that we can con our buddies into doing for free. :wink:


----------



## turne032

finally got my motor on my boat, just for a little bling bling i had the handles on the boat powdercoated red to match the carpet.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Looking sharp.Nice job Turner.


----------



## Codeman

That is a nice looking rig you have there and I'm guessing nice and light.


----------



## Toby from MO

Codeman said:


> I'm guessing nice and light.



Same thing I was going to say...I bet that thing halls the mail.


----------



## beerlover

Codeman said:


> Just to keep this going here is another pic of my turd.



Hey, I'd love to learn how you built up your transom like that. I have a 15" transom on my 1448 with a jackplate in the center, but it flexes a lot and causes me problems...


----------



## Codeman

> Hey, I'd love to learn how you built up your transom like that. I have a 15" transom on my 1448 with a jackplate in the center, but it flexes a lot and causes me problems...



Most of it is documented here on the forums.

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=4674


----------



## Jim

russ010 said:


> wish my turd was that big...
> 
> I don't knwo how I missed this post from the beginning... but I'm drooling



me too! Wow! I want a jet boat.


----------



## Codeman

We are having fun with it.


----------



## beerlover

Codeman said:


> Hey, I'd love to learn how you built up your transom like that. I have a 15" transom on my 1448 with a jackplate in the center, but it flexes a lot and causes me problems...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of it is documented here on the forums.
> 
> https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=4674
Click to expand...


Man, that is FANTASTIC. I wish I had you guys' fab skills. =D>


----------



## turne032

new to me for this summer.


----------



## Codeman

Wow that thing is killer looking! =D>


----------



## Brine

Man this thread has some nice rigs =D>


----------



## Lawdog

Here's mine. New to boating, but I'm doing a little modding to it anyway. She runs in very little water, which helps in December and the mallards are flying.


----------



## Codeman

Nice looking rig welcome to the Jet forums. =D>


----------



## perchin

I beleive I now have jet envy.


----------



## Codeman

perchin said:


> I beleive I now have jet envy.



It's easy to cure. LOL


----------



## kthmarks

2007 G3 1860 CCJ 90/65. I love this boat.


----------



## Codeman

kthmarks said:


> 2007 G3 1860 CCJ 90/65. I love this boat.



VERY NICE, welcome aboard.


----------



## Brine

:WELCOME: kthmarks

Nice rig 8)


----------



## kthmarks

Thanks guys....nice to be here!


----------



## fender66

turne032 said:


> i run mostly on the current river in southern missouri. we have a 40 hp limit due to the national scenic riverways. due to the jet pump reducing hp by 20% we can run a 60 hp motor.



With that little bit of info, you've answered a page of questions and put a huge smile on my face. Thanks


----------



## semojetman

Hey guys, I'm new to this forum.

I am not new to aluminum jet boats but I am about to purchase my first one.
a 1648 allweld with a 90hp Yamaha jet
Its a little small, but a good start.

Plans are to fix it while using it this summer and then this fall buy a 1752 or 1856 Blazer flat bottom and move my rigging over.

We mainly run between arkansas and Hunter MO on the Current River, a little bit of black river above Poplar Bluff, and an occasional run on Wappappello lake.

I will get some pictures of my new boat on here asap.


----------



## Codeman

Well howdy fellow Poplar Bluffian.


----------



## minicuda

I just found this thread. These boats are amazing! I have total jet envy! My weed whacker's got to go! Off with the olive drab paint break out the polish and the airbrush! I'm serious about this. Total jet envy!


----------



## Jim

minicuda said:


> I just found this thread. These boats are amazing! I have total jet envy! My weed whacker's got to go! Off with the olive drab paint break out the polish and the airbrush! I'm serious about this. Total jet envy!



Happens to most of us! :LOL2:


----------



## S. Thomas

good looking rides.


----------



## moelkhuntr

I can sit and look at those jet boat pictures all day. I would like to go and watch the races also. How many boats do they usually have and how many people attend. Looks like a nice trip and maybe pick up some pointers and meet some jet people. Think I will leave my fishing boat at home though.


----------



## semojetman

yeah. same here.

Would love to know more about the jet boat races.
When,where,etc.

I can't say mine would be a cottender, but you never know. Would still love to go watch either way. Would love to just see all these boats in person.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

Bad news is there hasn't been any races in 3 or 4 years. A guy on screamandfly talked abbout having some in Van Buren this year but when everyone started to show an interest he clamed up and no ones heard anything out of him. He held them there once before. If we could find someone that had the time and was willing to head it up we could set something up in Van Buren but I think it takes around $2000 for insurance and getting all the ok's from the waterpatrol and things like that. I think you have to have an ambulance on sight and a rescue boat ready just in case something goes wrong.

I think there is enough interest and it's been long enough that some people would so up. Everyone that's got a boat needs to bring it if they can. They've talked about having a green class for etecs and four strokers. I'd love to see them have the races again but I'm starting to have my doubts.


----------



## fish2keel

turne032,

I saw that some of your pictures you had a 40hp 2 cyl. tiller johnson. What exactly was the mods on that motor to make it run fast? I have the same outboard and love it but always looking to make more power. I hear all the time about people making some serious power out of the motor but cant find anyone saying exactly what to do to it build wise

Thanks and if you have anymore pictures of those racing rigs please show them I could look at them all day! 

f2k


----------



## AllOutdoors

No pics but my boat is an Alumacraft 1756 RR with a Yamaha 4 stroke 90/65. Its camo with a spray in liner. It also has flotation pods. Its been a good fishing boat.


----------

